# FreeeBSD top repository structure?



## priyadarshan (Jan 14, 2020)

I am studying documentation in order to try to become a port maintainer (if I find a patient enough mentor...).

I have been marveling at FreeBSD repositories, base, ports, docs. I noticed there is a repository root encompassing all of them.

Is that really a huge subversion monorepo, or is ViewVC's way of consolidating those 5 repositories?

I also have been learning about Trunk Based Development, and  I really like how easily and naturally subversion allows such structure.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2020)

priyadarshan said:


> I am studying documentation in order to try to become a port maintainer (if I find a patient enough mentor...).


Anyone can be a port maintainer and you don't need a mentor for that. As a port maintainer you don't have direct access to the ports tree (you don't have commit privileges), you submit patches and ports management will do the actual commit.


----------



## priyadarshan (Jan 14, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Anyone can be a port maintainer and you don't need a mentor for that. As a port maintainer you don't have direct access to the ports tree (you don't have commit privileges), you submit patches and ports management will do the actual commit.



Easier than I believed. I am reading the Porter's Handbook now.

Is it true than, that FreeBSD base+port+doc are all in one single monorepo?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2020)

priyadarshan said:


> Is it true than, that FreeBSD base+port+doc are all in one single monorepo?


No, as far as I know those are three separate repositories.


----------



## priyadarshan (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks SirDice.

I believe I could possibly have guessed by different Directory Revision numbers at head in the top 5 directoriers. Still, a wonderful machinery! I find the FreeBSD's Way very instructive and inspiring.

Thanks again for words on port maintainership.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2020)

If you're looking for something to maintain there's a whole list of so-called 'orphaned' ports. These ports don't have a maintainer and are in dire need of one: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/adopt-an-orphaned-port-project.36243/


----------



## priyadarshan (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks for link to so-called 'orphaned' ports, good to know!


----------

